# Sad Day =[



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

One of my first fish, Lenard the golden dojo loach, has contracted ich from a new addition to his tank. This makes me very sad... =[


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Brootal I am closing this thread, you have one up in Diseases which is the right place for it


----------

